# Turtlewax Ice



## dakim (Mar 24, 2006)

Has anyone used Turtlewax Ice on their GTO's? This stuff is supposed to be the 'next best thing to sliced bread' in shining up our prized possessions. I was just hoping to hear some opinions/experiences. If anyone uses something superior to it, I would welcome that info as well.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have been using Zaino Bros for the last 5 years and it is amazing. Everytime I see a new wax I just laugh. Think about it. If the old turtle wax was any good why did they come out with a new one?

Go to "zainobros.com" and check it out.:lol:


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

SANDU002 said:


> I have been using Zaino Bros for the last 5 years and it is amazing. Everytime I see a new wax I just laugh. Think about it. If the old turtle wax was any good why did they come out with a new one?
> 
> Go to "zainobros.com" and check it out.:lol:


For the same reason people aren't selling horse drawn carriages any more!
Someone had a better idea that wasn't previously possible.
Look, you either buy into this "New and Improved thing" or the whole damned economy goes straight to hell.

Damned communists!!!


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Another Vote for Zaino. I've been using Zaino for about 4 years, and it is amazing. 


My hood. Actually I hope to get another coat of Zaino on it today.


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

rejex here, buy online http://www.corrosionx.com/rejex.html


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

dakim said:


> Has anyone used Turtlewax Ice on their GTO's? This stuff is supposed to be the 'next best thing to sliced bread' in shining up our prized possessions. I was just hoping to hear some opinions/experiences. If anyone uses something superior to it, I would welcome that info as well.



Here's what I wrote on another thread:


Anybody try Turtle Wax ICE? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Don't

Thought I'd try it because the ad looked so good. Did a spot test on the fuel door, to see how the ICE performed on the paint and rubber gasket; gasket started sliming itself all over the fuel door. Got it all off w/o any real damage, but I guess it's not as safe for ALL exterior surfaces like it claims.

Used the Zymol next on the trunk and spoiler; much better! Just need to find the time and energy to actually finish the job now.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Meguiars NXT or any of the polymer resin based "waxes" are easy on, easy off, and leave about as little residue on flat black trim and rubber gaskets as anything on the market. The polymers can also be engineered with UV resistance built in at the molecular level. I've gotta assume all the hucksters are using basically the same family of polymers. NXT seems to last a couple of months. Oh yeah, one other advantage of the polymers, they aren't as fussy about hot metal or sunshine, or length of time before buffing. You can cover the entire car, go in for lunch, and start buffing an hour later without any additional effort.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

dakim said:


> Has anyone used Turtlewax Ice on their GTO's? This stuff is supposed to be the 'next best thing to sliced bread' in shining up our prized possessions. I was just hoping to hear some opinions/experiences. If anyone uses something superior to it, I would welcome that info as well.


Matter of fact, I just used Ice today. I love the stuff. Here is an after picture.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (May 7, 2005)

*Technique*

Keeping your ride looking good is much more about good washing and drying techniques and using a multi-step process on your paint. You don't need to spend a fortune in time or money. Use what you're comfortable with.

Wash weekly using two mitts (sheepskin or chenille) - one for the top and one for the bottom and two buckets - one for the car soap (not dishwashing liquid) and one to rinse the mitt between sections. Use as little pressure as possible. Follow up with a Instant Detailer if you're between waxing.

Dry using waffle-weave microfiber towels using a pat-down method and don't drag the towel around on the car. No chamois and no squeegees.

Clay bar once or twice a year.

Pre-Wax Cleaner to remove the old wax and prep the paint every six months.

Sealer/Glaze to add some moisture and nutrients to the paint and "hide" some imperfections every three to four months.

Wax to protect the paint from the elements every two to three months.


You can get great results from Eagle 1, Liquid Glass, Meguiars, Mothers, and 3M right off the shelf. Or you can order a "boutique" product like Poorboys, Sonus, Tropi-Care or Zaino. 

Today's over the counter products will provide outstanding results. Meguiars NXT and Mothers FX Synwax and Mothers Reflections are very easy to use and provide excellent results.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> Meguiars NXT or any of the polymer resin based "waxes" are easy on, easy off, and leave about as little residue on flat black trim and rubber gaskets as anything on the market. The polymers can also be engineered with UV resistance built in at the molecular level. I've gotta assume all the hucksters are using basically the same family of polymers. NXT seems to last a couple of months. Oh yeah, one other advantage of the polymers, they aren't as fussy about hot metal or sunshine, or length of time before buffing. You can cover the entire car, go in for lunch, and start buffing an hour later without any additional effort.


:agree 

I use the NXT wax and its as easy as any other wax to use, and here in sunny FL it lasts quite some time longer than Carnuba waxes.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

I stick to Meguiars stuff. Mostly cuz I can just go get it at pretty much any store and as said it works very well. 

As said I would suggest washing your car once a week. I also try to polish/wax mine once a month. Then every 6 months I try to do a full detialing job on the car (claybar and all). 

Even after doing all of this my paint is still crap. We just got cheap/thin paint from the factory. Oh well, as long as it looks good from 10 feet away I'm ok with it.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

1BadGoat said:


> Matter of fact, I just used Ice today. I love the stuff. Here is an after picture.



Well, I wasn't so lucky with the ICE, which was probably for the best. The ICE induced black boogerin'-up of my fuel door and seal forced me to use the Zymol cleaner-wax. The employees at the dealership must have been instructed to use lots of dirt in their wash cloths because the paint sure had lots of scratches. I've only wand-washed my GTO and ICE wouldn't have done a thing for the scratches.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I also like Meguiars NXT best. It has a great shine, holds up through some washings and is an easy on and off. However, I got some on my plastic grill (lower) and on the plastic housing between the hood and windshield. I have not found anything to get it off the black plastic with yet, any suggestions?


----------



## Sporaclic (May 6, 2006)

back to blacks some awesome stuff for plastics, shines plastics real nice


----------



## PONTIACBEN (May 6, 2006)

For The Last Year I Have Used Meguiars Tech Wax And Have Loved Everything About It Except That It Doesn't Seem To Last Quite As Long As Some Of The Paste Waxes... For Removing Wax Build-up On Plastic, Of All Colors, (not Just Black) I Use Meguiars Professional Vinyl & Rubber Cleaner/conditioner #40... A Little Elbow Grease Required But It Seems To Take It Off Easier Than Anything Else I Have Tried.


----------

